# The right place for ham?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Getting into ham radio and wondered if this would be the place to discuss it. Any other ham operators on OGF?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One of my clients is a Ham. There is a goto electronics store on Euclid Ave in Willoughby or Wickliffe.I'll see if I can find the name.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here you go: Amateur Electroinc Supply.... 

http://www.aesham.com/


----------

